# OpenLDAP: Manipulation des ResultSet



## expone (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

wenn man eine LDAP-Abfrage abschickt, dann erhält man ein ResultSet. 

Einige LDAP-Systeme geben hier den distinguishedName zurück und andere ein anderes Attribut, z.B. sAmAccountName bei ActiveDirectory.

Nun mein Anliegen an euch: Ist es möglich das ResultSet von OpenLdap anzupassen?

Viele Grüße,
expone


----------

